# How to repair Bachmann Consolidation Main Gear



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

For anybody who may be interested, I put up a series of photographs of how to replace the main gear on a Bachmann Spectrum Consolidation. (Special thanks to Jack Simpson, who provided me with written instructions, which I followed pretty much to the letter, documented with my own photos, and annotated the pictures.) The one special tool I strongly advise purchasing is a 7 mm socket. Optional, but useful, is a 3 pronged screw-grabber, to control the tiny screws as you start them, and when they're about to fall out. You will also need a couple of small phillips head screwdrivers. I was moderately apprehensive before diving into this project, but it worked out fine. 

The replacement axle, fitted with a metal gear (part no. G813X-AXELBG), is available from the Parts section of the Bachmann web site. 
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_142&products_id=3843

Photos are here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcoplan48/sets/72157631149396864/


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done photo set. 

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks! 
Jim C


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's how I did it. 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gear.html 

Between the two photo sets, I think anybody who knows which end of a screwdriver to hold should be able to fix their own


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice "how to" photo series. I have been happy with the delrin gear replacement but if it fails me I will try the bachmann's axle and gear. Hopefully that won't be neccessary. I did it the way Mik did it. I think I may used his photos for reference among others.

Very helpful slide show. 

Scott


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to you both as this will help me as I know it is probably time to repair mine. Have not run in a while so I will be expecting it to fail next outing. Later RJD


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Go slowly, take "before" pictures (both sides), dont force anything, and you should be OK. I was afraid I wouldnt be able to get the durn thing back together, but I had no problem. The biggest spot for error is when replacing the eccentric rod on the cast-in hex lug on driver #3. It has to go back at the same relative angle as what you started with (paying attention to the orientation of the counterweights in your "before" picture). This is where a good "before photo" is really helpful.
Jim C


----------

